# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Wooden fences harbour bugs Solution needed.

## Moondog55

The wooden fence that borders our vegie garden is the hiding place for millions of bugs and they are the kiss of doom for young seedlings and they ruin good fruit. 
Before I start to plant; and that might not be until next Spring; is there a better solution to this problem than the house spray. https://www.bigw.com.au/product/mort...y-2l/p/196774/ 
I'm going to hose out that gap between rail and paving before I spray but it doesn't really last all that long outside on the fence. Perhaps a month or two at best.

----------


## r3nov8or

For ants I use that stuff just once a year when I first see them. I guess its effectiveness depends on the bugs in question

----------


## joynz

What bugs specifically?

----------


## Moondog55

Bloody B-Dubbles. Sheild bugs
Sap sucking bloody things

----------


## Bart1080

https://plantdoctor.co.nz/problem-fi...zara-viridula/ https://blog.fantasticservices.com/s...d-your-garden/ 
What are your young seedlings doing when they are affected?
If they are snapped off at ground level...could be birds or slugs.

----------


## Moondog55

Definitely shield bugs, literally thousands of them and neither chillie spray or garlic spray deters them, they love my galric seedlings and the chillie fruit and ruin them. I'm trying hard to keep the grass cut short and weed the garden but it does get away from me when also doing building work and looking after the housework

----------


## Marc

Did you try Diatomaceous earth?  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/39340616...RoCNeYQAvD_BwE 
Not recommend this seller, there may be cheaper out there.

----------


## Moondog55

That's something I hadn't thought of Marc. Worth a try as I'll need to get it for the choox later on

----------


## David.Elliott

It works for the Choox

----------

